

Ask HN: How do I go about building a bit complex website? - mem41

I have been working in software since last 8 years. I am good at c++&#x2F;.net and mostly worked on OS. Zero experience with websites. I want to build a website similar to HN or ProductHunt or Reddit (i.e. It will need good comment section, user profile, voting etc). Anyone has pointers to get me started (tutorial, samples, ...) ?
======
gravypod
If you know C++, PHP isn't a far shot away. Many people dislike it, but it is
very easy to use.

~~~
mem41
thanks. I am thinking to take this course:
[https://www.udacity.com/course/cs253](https://www.udacity.com/course/cs253)

------
mifk
Don't take php, try node.js!

